# Suche einen guten mitteklasse PC



## Holyangel (17. April 2021)

Da mein alter PC mittlerweile schon wieder ziemlich alt ist und meine Grafikkarte (ausgerechnet....) den Geist aufgegeben hat, muss nun ein neuer PC her.
Habe eben mal bei Media Markt gestöbert. Was haltet ihr von diesem PC (ist der auch preislich okay?)



			https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/megaport-gaming-pc-valkyr-gaming-pc-mit-ryzen-5-78243689.html
		

Was wären eure Ideen?

Danke für eure Hilfe im voraus 

Edit: Wäre gut, wenn der PC auch in 4-5 Jahren noch aktuelle Spiele spielen kann (wobei ich nicht auf höchste Grafikeinstellungen unbedingt wert lege.
Aktuell spiele ich Spiele wie Pathfinder: Kingmaker oder Doom, also nicht ganz hardware hungrige Spiele, aber in Zukunft kommen evt. Spiele wie New World, das neue Diablo 2 oder auch der ein oder andere Shooter sind auf meiner Wishlist...


----------



## Spiritogre (17. April 2021)

Von der Leistung her ist er super und wird locker fünf Jahre reichen. 
Beim Preis kann man momentan nicht viel machen.


----------



## Holyangel (19. April 2021)

Werde ich dann wahrscheinlich am Wochenende zuschlagen. den Monitor würde ich eigentlich nicht brauchen


----------



## Batze (20. April 2021)

Sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus. Allerdings würde ich mir dann zusätzlich noch eine größere SSD einbauen.
Also für Spiele die das auch brauchen/nutzen. Denn mit einer 240 GB SSD kommst du nicht sehr weit dann bei der Größe der heutigen Spiele. Und wie ich gerade sehe, da ist auch noch eine Normale Sata SSD drin, also noch nicht mal eine M2 die über den PCI-E Modus läuft. Also bei dem Preis finde ich das schon schwach.
Und je nachdem was du da so alles Normal speicherst, mit der 1 TB HDD käme ich auch nicht sehr weit. Da würde ich dann später auch eine 4-8 TB nachträglich einbauen, damit hättest du dann erstmal lange deine Ruhe.


----------



## Holyangel (21. April 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus. Allerdings würde ich mir dann zusätzlich noch eine größere SSD einbauen.
> Also für Spiele die das auch brauchen/nutzen. Denn mit einer 240 GB SSD kommst du nicht sehr weit dann bei der Größe der heutigen Spiele. Und wie ich gerade sehe, da ist auch noch eine Normale Sata SSD drin, also noch nicht mal eine M2 die über den PCI-E Modus läuft. Also bei dem Preis finde ich das schon schwach.
> Und je nachdem was du da so alles Normal speicherst, mit der 1 TB HDD käme ich auch nicht sehr weit. Da würde ich dann später auch eine 4-8 TB nachträglich einbauen, damit hättest du dann erstmal lange deine Ruhe.


Was denkst du über diesen?








						Gaming PC Intel i7 Nightfighter I
					

Gaming PC Intel i7 Nightfighter I




					megaport.de
				



Bin leider nicht gut darin, mir selbst einen PC zusammen zu stellen. normalerweise habe ich die letzten in einem PC Shop bei uns in der Nähe gekauft, bei der mir der PC individuell zusammen gesetzt worden ist. Aber da ist es mir momentan aufgrund der Grafikkarten Preise dann doch zu teuer... deswegen denke ich über ein komplett PC nach, der eher Massenware ist.


----------



## Batze (21. April 2021)

Auf den ersten Blick okey.
Aber wenn dann sowas da steht,

SSD:480GB Marken-SSD
Dann dreht sich bei mir schon der Magen. Da steht nicht ob es eine Sata oder eine PCI-E ist oder überhaupt von wem die ist.
Und das Netzteil, na hat noch nicht mal eine 80Plus Zertifikation.

Also ich würde sowas nicht kaufen.


----------



## Holyangel (28. April 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Auf den ersten Blick okey.
> Aber wenn dann sowas da steht,
> 
> SSD:480GB Marken-SSD
> ...


Könntest du mir da etwas besseres empfehlen? 
Wollte im Prinzip unter 2000 Euro bleiben.


----------



## Batze (29. April 2021)

So einige von uns können dir was empfehlen, aber keinen komplett PC.
Da wird immer, wie du selbst siehst hier und da am falschem Ende gespart um eben so einen Preis zu bekommen.
Das Problem sind eben die Graka Preis momentan, deshalb ist eine Empfehlung sehr schwierig.
Und muss es unbedingt eine GTX 3070 sein? Denn das ist schon High End, und wie du selbst schreibst muss das nicht sein.
Und was in 4-5 Jahren ist weiß niemand.
Ich würde da lieber eine gute Mid Karte kaufen und dann die in ca. 3 Jahren wechseln, falls überhaupt nötig.


----------



## Holyangel (1. Mai 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> So einige von uns können dir was empfehlen, aber keinen komplett PC.
> Da wird immer, wie du selbst siehst hier und da am falschem Ende gespart um eben so einen Preis zu bekommen.
> Das Problem sind eben die Graka Preis momentan, deshalb ist eine Empfehlung sehr schwierig.
> Und muss es unbedingt eine GTX 3070 sein? Denn das ist schon High End, und wie du selbst schreibst muss das nicht sein.
> ...


Ne, es muss keine 3070er sein.
Könnte auch die Komponenten einzeln kaufen und die dann in einem PC Laden zusammen bauen lassen, würde dann aber auch was kosten (glaube 80 Euro bei unserem PC Laden).


----------

